# Stihl 025 won't run unless choke is on



## BobHen (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a Stihl 025 (MS 250) that has only had 2 gallons of fuel through it, and now it doesn't run anymore. I was cutting dead trees and the saw was working fine for most of the day. At one point, it just died. I tried it several times but got no better result. It would only stay running when it was choked or the trigger was held to get high rpms. When I started cutting, it would bog down and quit. 
I added fuel, changed the fuel filter, cleaned air filter, and cursed. I got the manual out and it says turn the "L" screw out one turn. Then adjust the "LA" screw. I finally decided the "L" screw was the mixture, and the "LA" screw is the idle control. I have tried adjusting the idle screw anywhere from 1 turn out to 5 turns out, with no success. It seems that no matter what I do, the thing won't run unless it is choked or the rpm is held high. 
I paid a fortune for this thing, compared to the Homelite 150 I bought 30 years ago (it won't run either), and I sure need some help. I just don't know where to begin. Is it old enough to be worn out already? Maybe I need to run over it with the tractor that won't run either, or cut up the tractor with the chain saw that won't run. Any help will be GREATLY APPRECIATED.
BobHen


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it is still in warrenty then I would take it back to the dealer and let them have a look at it before you tear into it. Cause once you take it apart, you void the warrenty.


----------



## BobHen (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Hankster, but the saw was purchased in July 2002. I also checked the compression this morning and it ran between 100 and 108 psi. That should certainly be high enough.
BobHen


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

105 is low for a saw as saws use high compression engines.


----------

